# الاقسام المريخية > منبر شباب المريخ >  >  هذا العمود أعجبني

## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*خارطة الطريق
 ناصر بابكر
 وضع النقاط فوق الحروف
 * يعقد مجلس المريخ اليوم اجتماعا ينتظر أن يناقش عدة موضوعات من بينها  تكوين بعثة الفريق إلى تونس وتكوين القطاع الرياضي ودائرة الكرة إلى جانب  مناقشة ملف فترة الانتقالات التكميلية الأخيرة.
 * أهمية الاجتماع تأتي  من كونه يسبق انطلاقة إعداد المريخ للنصف الثاني من الموسم ما يعني أن  القرارات التي ستصدر عنه سيكون لها تأثير كبير ومباشر علي مستقبل الفرقة  الحمراء في المسابقات المحلية والقارية وهو ما يفرض على الجميع مناقشة كل  الملفات التي ستطرح في الاجتماع بشفافية ووضوح وصراحة وصولا ًإلى قرارات  تمهد طريق المريخ لاستكمال مسيرة النجاح وتعبد طريق فريق الكرة من جهاز فني  ولاعبين للعمل في أجواء مثالية ومناخ صحي.
 * تلك الغاية لن تتأتي لو  استمر المجلس في سياسة المجاملات والموازنات ودفن الرؤوس في الرمال ولو لم  يضع النقاط فوق الحروف في اجتماع اليوم ،والمجلس قبل أن يكون مطالباً  بالتصحيح في أوضاع فريق الكرة فهو يبقي مطالباً بتصحيح أوضاعه المختلة  أولاً وإبعاد من تسببوا في كوارث فترة الانتقالات الأخيرة ومن سعوا للإطاحة  بغارزيتو عبر بوابة التسجيلات بإبعاد العناصر التي طالب بتسجيلها ومن ظلوا  في أغلب السنوات سبباً رئيسياً في مشاكل النادي الإدارية وسبباً في تعثر  فريق الكرة.
 * بالنسبة لي ،تهيئة سبل النجاح للفرقة الحمراء لا يفرض  على المجلس مراجعة ما حدث في فترة الانتقالات فحسب والذي جعل الفريق مهدداً  بفقدان خدمات المدرب الذي يعود له الفضل بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى في ما  تحقق في النصف الأول والذي يعول عليه الغالبية العظمي من شعب المريخ  لمواصلة رحلة النجاح فيما تبقي من عمر الموسم ،وإنما مراجعة كل أحداث النصف  الأول التي غطت فيها النتائج الجيدة لفريق الكرة على الكثير من الجوانب  السلبية والخلافات التي ظلت مكتومة قبل أن تنفجر وتطفو للسطح فور نهايته.
 * وعلي رأس تلك الجوانب السلبية ،العلاقة غير الجيدة بين المدير الفني  دييغو غارزيتو والمدرب العام محسن سيد والتي تحول الهمس فيها إلى جهر ولم  تعد خافية على أحد وهو ما يفرض إبعاد المدرب العام طالما أن رئيس الطاقم  الفني لا يرغب في وجوده وطالما أنه موجود بلا صلاحيات لأن وجوده يعني  استمرار تلك الخلافات التي يمكن أن تتطور للأسوأ لاسيما بعد الأحاديث  الإعلامية المتبادلة التي أكدت بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن أي منهما لم يعد  يحتمل العمل مع الآخر.
 * كما يعد ملف القطاع الرياضي ودائرة الكرة من  الملفات التي تحتاج إلى نقاش مستفيض بوضوح وصراحة بما يضمن الوصول إلى صيغة  تضمن تلافي السلبيات التي لا تحصي ولا تعد التي حدثت في هذا القطاع الحساس  في النصف الأول من الموسم والتي تسبب فيها بشكل رئيسي سوء تكوين القطاع  الرياضي قبل انطلاقة الموسم والذي ضم وقتها شخصيات أجمع الكل على استحالة  تلاقيها وتعاونها وهو ما حدث حينما تحول قطاع الكرة إلى ساحة مشتعلة من  الصراعات والحرب المعلنة والخفية بصورة كان يمكن أن تدمر مسيرة فريق الكرة  لولا قوة شخصية الفرنسي الذي أحكم القبضة على الفريق ونجح في الحيلولة دون  تأثره بأجواء الصراعات والمؤامرات والدسائس التي كانت حاضرة بقوة في محيط  الفرقة الحمراء.
 * والحديث في هذه النقطة وقبل أن يرتكز علي الشخوص  ،ينبغي أن يركز على جزئية الوصول إلى صيغة تحدد صلاحيات العاملين في قطاع  الكرة بدقة وتفصيل مهام كل فرد في القطاع والذي يجب أن يحكم عمله بلائحة  واضحة حتى لا يتم تسيير العمل بالأمزجة والأهواء الشخصية وهو النهج الذي  يعد سبباً رئيسياً في كل المشاكل والسلبيات التي حدثت في السابق والتي  يحتاج النادي لتلافيها في النصف الثاني من الموسم.
 * حتى فيما يتعلق  بتكوين بعثة تونس وتحديدها رئاستها التي يتهافت عليها الأعضاء ،فإن  المجاملة يفترض أن تكون غائبة في تحديد من توكل له مهمة رئاسة البعثة ،وعلى  المستوي الشخصي أتمني أن يتم وضع شرط بتكفل من يرغب في رئاسة البعثة بكافة  نفقات المعسكر مع وضع شرط آخر لكل من يرغب في مرافقة البعثة من الإداريين  بنفقات سفره وإقامته كاملة للحد من الظاهرة السخيفة الممثلة في اعتماد  أعضاء المجلس بشكل كامل على رئيس النادي في التمويل ،وليس تمويل أمور  الفريق فحسب ولكن تمويلهم هم شخصياً ليستمتعوا بمرافقة الفريق في رحلاته  الخارجية بدلاً من أن يمثلوا عوناً له في التسيير وتحمل فاتورة الصرف.
 * الوضوح..الصراحة..والبعد عن المجاملات طريق المريخ للبطولات.


*

----------

